# I'm New! MEOW!



## EricsMama_CatLuver (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi my name is Lynn. I'm a 21 yr old mother of 1. I am married, been married for almost 2 yrs(nov 22nd). Our son was born 5/5/04 and his name is Eric. I am a SAHM!. We once had 5 cats but it was getting to hard to buy them food and litter and flea drops and take them to the vets so we gave them all away except for 1. Well I didn't really give one away i was cat sitting for a cousin until she could take her kitty back. We have Just one cat and his Name is Spaz he will be 2 yrs old in end of nov,begining of dec. I will have to upload some pics of all 5 cats and some kittens that one of the kitties had when i get home!


----------



## TrueBritt (Oct 30, 2005)

hello! I'm new too!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome, Lynn! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Lynn, welcome to the Cat Forum. Btw, what is SAHM :?:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

SAHM = Stay At Home Mom


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

Hello!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Welcome to catforum.com I'm HEYHWA pleased to meet you. 

-HEYHWA


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Lynn...the Jellicle Tribe welcomes you


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, you'll enjoy it here.


----------



## mcschmidt (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes welcome to the forum!

Hope to see you around.

and my gosh 8 cats?!

I'm so jealous how everyone has more kitties than I do. :-/


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

hello and welcome!!!


----------

